# Regular Season Game 62: Houston Rockets vs. New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(41-20)/(42-19)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, March 8, 8:30 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Paul / Peterson / Stojakovic / Bowen / Chandler*


*Preview

Before beginning life without Yao Ming, Rafer Alston heard rumblings that the Rockets wouldn't be able to score without their All-Star center.

He wasn't buying it because he knew the Rockets had a solution.

"We share the basketball," Alston said. "We don't mind making the extra pass. We don't care who scores and we're going to continue to move the ball."

The Rockets are on a roll because of it.

Despite losing Yao to season-ending foot surgery, the Rockets are still overwhelming defenses with their pass-happy offense heading into Saturday's Southwest Division showdown against Chris Paul and the New Orleans Hornets.

The Rockets (41-20) have won a franchise-record 17 straight games and can make a significant move up the Western Conference standings by beating the Hornets. Before Friday night's action, Houston was merely a half-game behind New Orleans for the third best record in the West.

Houston has continued to make a climb in the West because the offense hasn't become stagnant without Yao. During the past five games without the All-Star center commanding any attention in the paint, Houston has continued to pile up assists and points with their exceptional ball movement.

The Rockets are averaging 108.6 points and a whopping 25 assists over the past five games. Surprisingly, the Rockets haven't relied solely on Tracy McGrady to carry the offense without Yao. Houston has a well-balanced offense that has had at least five players reach double figures over the stretch.

The question now: Can the Rockets sustain those numbers without Yao commanding the ball in the paint?

"We have to," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "That's the only way we're going to win. We have to move the ball and we have to move people. If we do that, we're hard to guard. If you see us drop below 20 assists, we're not going to win. I think it's imperative. These guys have bought into that. They trust each other. They understand that you might make a pass that doesn't lead to an assist, but the next one might get it."

The Rockets will clearly miss Yao's low-post game.

During Houston's torrid run through the 2008 portion of their schedule, the big man was hammering opponents in the low post. The Rockets would often feed Yao down low early in the shot clock to force the defense to surround him. After that, Yao could kick the ball out for the Rockets to either find an open shot or swing the ball to the weakside to get the ball back inside to the All-Star center.

Now, the Rockets are working around the perimeter without the center commanding any attention. Rather than feeding the ball into the post and generating offense through their big men, Houston is finding openings by swinging the ball around the perimeter and making cuts to the basket.

The result is a well-balanced offense.

"We have to play a different style," Alston said. "We could post up Yao at will. But now, we understand we have to have a lot of energy because our post-up game has been taken away for the most part. We've got to pass, we've got to cut, we've got to set good screens and we've got to the move the ball."

Really, the Rockets have been moving the ball well since the calendar flipped over to 2008.

During the first two months of the season, the Rockets struggled to a 15-17 record because of a stagnant offense. Houston was relying too much on McGrady and Yao to shoulder the offensive load.

What changed on New Year's Day?

The Rockets were forced to improve their passing game since McGrady missed almost a month with a knee injury.

"What really helped was when I was out with my knee injury," McGrady said. "I think that gave them an opportunity to go out, play more minutes, get better shots and just get a better feel. That was the turning point. When I came back, I didn't want to mess with what those guys had going on. They were playing so well and moving the ball. I wanted to contribute. I didn't go back to dominating the ball and putting up 20 shots. I sacrificed some of my game for the improvement of our team."

That development has been especially important with Yao out.

When the Rockets were forced to play without their center in previous seasons, McGrady had the scoring burden placed squarely on him. The Rockets star was responsible for creating his own shots and generating offense for everyone else in the lineup. Eventually, defenses started trapping McGrady and trying to force someone else in the lineup to beat them.

Now? McGrady doesn't have the entire weight of the offense on him. With Adelman's pass-happy offense, the Rockets are sharing the ball and relying more on their supporting cast. The movement has allowed guys like Carl Landry and Luis Scola to find scoring opportunities in the paint. Alston, meanwhile, has become a handful by mixing runners in the lane with his spot-up jumper.

The Rockets simply aren't settling on the first option.

"We're moving the ball well from the strong side to the weak side," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "We're doing a good job of making the defense shift. When you do that, you have much better scoring opportunities."

The Rockets are piling up points and assists with that play -- even without Yao.

"We're an unselfish team," Rockets guard Luther Head said. "We're playing aggressive and we keep passing until we find the open guy."


Hornets Update: The Hornets have been up-and-down since the All-Star break, but have managed to hang on to the third best record in the Western Conference. New Orleans is hoping an improved bench will maintain their standing in the West. The Hornets added Bonzi Wells and Mike James in a deal with Houston and recently signed forward/center Chris Andersen. Andersen was suspended from the NBA over two years ago for violating the league's anti-drug policy.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

This will be the 2nd game of a back-to-back for the Hornets, and they will have to fly from New Orleans to Houston, so the advantage is with us. I like the Hornets, and in the March prediction I picked us to lose this game... but hey, we've proved just about everyone wrong already with our winning streak, so prove me wrong too!! 

Side note: We've now won more games during this streak than Miami, Seattle, Minnesota, or Memphis have won all season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Starting forward *David West* is expected to miss his second consecutive game due to a sprained left ankle tonight against the New Jersey Nets. West sat out Friday's shootaround at the New Orleans Arena.
> 
> "He'd probably won't play tonight unless he tells me something different,'' Hornets Coach Byron Scott said. "*He will probably not play until Wednesday.*''
> 
> *Ryan Bowen* is likely start in place of West at power forward. Bowen started during Wednesday's 116-101 victory against the Atlanta Hawks and scored eight points in 34 minutes.


Link


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ry Bo? nice nice


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

RyBo v.s. Carluis Scolandry!!!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's always a big game when we fact the Hornets. With David West out, we have a better chance of winning.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW hopefully our streak extends by having two all star PF out of the last two games. (Was Nene ever an all star cause then you could say 3). But this game is big. We have to keep showing we can win without Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No David West? Phew.

But Scola VS David West was pretty cool last time.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We have a 30pt Avg. 3quarter in the last 4 games......This one will be still a good one without West


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Smoke it up, we are going to win this and get that 18 game winning streak. We are proud but not satisfied.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Landry out for this game? 

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5603689.html



> With surging rookie forward Carl Landy out for tonight’s game against the New Orleans Hornets, the Rockets moved quickly to shore up the thinning ranks of their frontcourt.
> 
> The Rockets signed former Rice forward and fan favorite Mike Harris, who impressed in training camp this season, to a 10-day contract, releasing guard Gerald Green to make room on the roster for Harris. Landry has developed swelling in his left knee and will be evaluated further. He bruised the knee against Indiana on Wednesday, but played the next night in Dallas with little difficulty.
> 
> “We’re making this move because of concern about tonight,” Rockets vice president of basketball operations Sam Hinkie said. “We’re making this move because Mike Harris is someone we’ve always liked. We need live bodies, and he’s more than just a live body.”


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow Green released? That didn't last long at all. 

Sucks that Landry is out though, I hope this isn't a reoccurring problem. I am glad to see Harris back in uniform though. I loved him during the preseason.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Green wasn't going to last to long anyway. Someone is going to pick up Green. 

I'm glad Harris is back for a bit. I think he's a good player.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I hope Landry recovers quickly.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I will miss this game unfortunately but am hoping for a win but with Carl out it becomes that much harder.

I think we need to have a serious look at our medical team. But I guess its only 2 games.

Damn I will miss this game. Gotta study up on Ajax. 

I will probably keep coming back to check the scores. But I really should be looking at Ajax and Java for most of today. (I think the lure of the Rockets will probably call but considering its not on TV or wont have a good stream) Probably on sopcast with chinese language broadcasters. I will try concentrate on Ajax.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Mike Harris!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola with 31 points, Rockets win!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

crap, I cant watch the game via my league pass. For some reason they are not showing it.

Anyone know where I can watch this online? I prefer it to be in English...

HELP!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

crazy start to this one...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I noticed we have a lot of TO's early. Not good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I am watching some crapass stream.

Paul is out with 2 early fouls.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac throwing heat, 3 straight baskets - Rock down 2


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice move T-Mac!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pargo is crazy.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

English link.

http://www.janeironation.5gigs.com/cc.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

NM, i found a live feed to watch


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

BJAX BLEW A DAMN LAY UP

graaaa!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

OneBadLT123 said:


> NM, i found a live feed to watch


Which one? Mine is rather low quality.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

23-20, Hornets lead.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> I am watching some crapass stream.
> 
> Paul is out with 2 early fouls.


I'm using this http://www.justin.tv/jayrntv


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bobby?!?!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That's the one I'm using.  The link I posted indexes all the other links and the Rockets one is the justin.tv one.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pargo is killing us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And Bobby Jackson has Chuck hayes layup syndrome.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh yours is ahead of mine! Cool.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

A Steve Francis sighting!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> And Bobby Jackson has Chuck hayes layup syndrome.


Nola voodoo:whoknows:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

MIKE JAMES!

graaa


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

God get Jackson out of the game. He is killing us


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Novak sucks on D.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T for 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Alley Oop!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Houston Rockets

Where *Amazing *Happens...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T For 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I nearly forgot about Chuck Hayes!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

are you watching what I'm [email protected]!??!?!?!?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Everything working.....Go Rockets!~


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Houston Rockets

Where Amazing Happens...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

2 3s and now...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Novak right back!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man ****, back to back 3's 

Rafer guard your man


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good job Hayes.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

3 point shoot fest...what the hell


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Man that was a 3 point shootout out there.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is insane...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

46-40 Rockets, 17 3's made by both teams already??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

YES LUTHER!!! 

I love Head.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hellz yea! Battier!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hahah this is unreal!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

There is a shoot out in Houston.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link

Whats wioth the threes??????


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets up 13 at halftime! 3 point galore!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My god, if he made that at the end...

I have never seen anything like this in the NBA... Ever


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I wouldnt have been surprised if that had fallen either wow.

I turn up then both teams hit 3 or 4 3s in a row...........


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Steve Novak, Shane Battier, T-mac and Skip to my Lou all knockin down their 3 point shot. We outscored N.O 39 to 26 in the 2nd quarter!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think its 9 3s for each team and thats at the half.

Never ever seen anything like this. I swear the Rockets just look at what the other team does then sit back and say "whatever you can do I can do better"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

if Tmac would have hit that buzzer beater, it would have been insane! 

59pts @ the half! The 3rd quarter will set the building on fire


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Rockets shot 9-17 3's for 59%!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hroz said:


> I think its 9 3s for each team and thats at the half.
> 
> Never ever seen anything like this. I swear the Rockets just look at what the other team does then sit back and say "whatever you can do I can do better"


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stF2mXucm_w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stF2mXucm_w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That end of the second was just electriying.

WOW sad the half had to come I turn up get heated up from the word go then i realise its the half and need to calm down.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stF2mXucm_w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stF2mXucm_w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol: :lol:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am still stunned. I am going to try to find the game log and post it up...

CRAZY


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

giordun said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/stF2mXucm_w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/stF2mXucm_w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:clap::lol::lol::clap2::clap2::clap2:

giordun
:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I should be studying not waiting for the 3rd Q to begin 

Oh well I will blow it off until this game is over.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

0:00 - - Period Over Hou 59-46
0:01 Hou T McGrady 3 Point Miss Hou 59-46
0:24 Hou L Head Foul Hou 59-46
*0:33 Hou R Alston 3 Point Field Goal Hou 59-46
0:40 NO C Paul 3 Point Field Goal Hou 56-46
0:51 Hou S Battier 3 Point Field Goal Hou 56-43*
0:59 NO C Paul 2 Point Miss Hou 53-43
*1:13 Hou T McGrady 2 Point Field Goal Hou 53-43
1:29 NO M Peterson 3 Point Field Goal Hou 51-43*
1:52 Hou R Alston 2 Point Miss Hou 51-40
*2:21 Hou L Head 3 Point Field Goal Hou 51-40*
2:43 NO J Pargo 3 Point Miss Hou 48-40
2:53 NO P Stojakovic 3 Point Miss Hou 46-40
*3:38 NO M Peterson 3 Point Field Goal Hou 46-40
3:52 Hou R Alston 3 Point Field Goal Hou 46-37*
4:09 NO M Peterson Foul Hou 43-37
4:28 Hou S Novak 3 Point Miss Hou 43-37
*4:47 NO P Stojakovic 3 Point Field Goal Hou 43-37
5:07 Hou S Novak 3 Point Field Goal Hou 43-34*
*5:13 NO C Paul 3 Point Field Goal Hou 40-34*
5:35 Hou S Novak 2 Point Miss Hou 40-31
*5:48 NO P Stojakovic 3 Point Field Goal Hou 40-31*
*6:01 Hou T McGrady 3 Point Field Goal Hou 40-28*
6:16 NO C Paul 2 Point Miss Hou 37-28
6:38 Hou S Novak 2 Point Field Goal Hou 37-28
7:04 Hou T McGrady 2 Point Field Goal Hou 35-28
7:28 Hou L Head Foul Hou 33-28
*7:40 Hou T McGrady 3 Point Field Goal Hou 33-28*
7:53 NO M James 3 Point Miss Hou 30-28
8:03 Hou L Head 3 Point Miss Hou 30-28
8:23 Hou R Alston 2 Point Field Goal Hou 30-28
8:50 Hou C Hayes 2 Point Field Goal NO 28-28
9:16 NO J Wright 2 Point Field Goal NO 28-26
9:35 Hou L Head 3 Point Miss NO 26-26
10:03 NO J Pargo 3 Point Miss NO 26-26
*10:09 Hou L Head 3 Point Field Goal NO 26-26*
10:30 NO M James 2 Point Miss NO 26-23
11:10 NO J Pargo 2 Point Miss NO 26-23
*11:31 Hou S Novak 3 Point Field Goal NO 26-23*
*11:39 NO M James 3 Point Field Goal NO 26-20*
12:00 NO M James 2 Point Miss NO 23-20
12:00 - - Start Period NO 23-20


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, that stream I am watching is terrible now. Buffering like crazy. Anyone got another link worth watching??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac is on fire!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh crap ANOTHER 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who wants to sex Mutombo?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

the myth, the finger, the legend


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:naughty::naughty: Tyson!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> wow, that stream I am watching is terrible now. Buffering like crazy. Anyone got another link worth watching??


The link you gave me has got alot better very quickly.

You should check it out again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn rafer with 4 fouls...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> The link you gave me has got alot better very quickly.
> 
> You should check it out again.


Yeah i noticed it too, I kept it on.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL TMAC's on fire


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we cant grab a ****ing rebound!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Paul is torching us now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not too happy about how Jackson is playing. Paul has been getting to the basket like Jackson isnt even on the court. Plus Jackson is missing all his shots. Maybe time to put Aaron into the game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson has been schooled all night by Paul.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jackson sucks tonight... man he isn't doing anything good out there.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thank god.

For the hustle of Scola


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

9 point lead going into the 4th Q.

McGrady doing his thing.

PS whats the deal with Bonzi? Where is he? Injured?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hornets got it to 5 that quarter, but we lead it by 9 to start the 4th


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac 31pts


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on... one more quarter...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pargo on Tmac


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Damn, with jackson cant get anything right tonight. Hopefully, he will turn it up a notch in 4th. Alston better keep his hands to himself now. We can't afford losing him for anymore game time. Scola and Battier also need to turn it up a notch, damn, i bet you if landry were here he'd have around 10 points already and we'd be blowing these guys out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good foul by Hayes...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good foul by Chuck.
Thought he had an amazing block for a second


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Head!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Paul is too good


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

91-78 Rockets still holding that lead.....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not too happy with that 24 sec violation........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We contain Paul, we contain the game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Paul is too good


I might as well be out there, the way Bobby is looking......:sigh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Not too happy with that 24 sec violation........


Bobby was trapped up high by half court and nobody came to help. They just stood there.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I really think the BJ/head backcourt works a lot better than the BJ/Mac. And for now BJ's not jacking up any shots and concentrating on getting teammates the ball which included a couple of jumpers from mcrady and a 3 by battier.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Back. I was watching Knicks/Blazers.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man AND1 oppostuinity for Paul..

He is so strong for someone so small


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

That was Rafer's

whatever you can do I can do better.

But then Paul answers again


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer with another 3!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wtf is rafer doing shooting that from galveston

Unnecessary turnover...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

come on, Rafer...you feeling yourself. Paul w/ 30 & 8


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad three attempt what was Rafer doing????????

HE couldnt answer Paul on that one. Rafer needs to get more realistic


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Please take CP3 off the court


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

2:38 up 10, come on knock out blow!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Where the hell is scola???!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do it for Landry!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Tmac going from opening tipoff to final buzzer


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW TMAC is so skilled.

The way he drew that foul. Amazing


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

18 in a row *****es!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

41 & 9 for TeaMac!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn was hoping it would be another double digit win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Chandler missed both FTs

Yeah double digit win


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant believe this... I really cant

4th best streak ever in the NBA


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

18-0. #3. Sweet


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

how the hell are we doing this without yao and landry and bonzi. im amazed


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Great game to watch, Paul is crazy/insane


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Tmac going from opening tipoff to final buzzer


couldn't have done it any better... Perfect


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> *18-game overall win streak*
> 
> 
> *12-game home winning streak*
> ...


18 wins in a row we are now legally adults. 
In Australia you can get buy beer do what you wanna do.

Also 3rd now in the Conference


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

woooo Who Da Man? Houston Rockets!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where amazing happens...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Laker fan just called to say "Congrats" & by Laker law he has to officially keep an eye on the Rockets because we are a Top 4 team now 

Vince Carter ready to be a part of History? Chris Paul & the Hornets are in for a number of reasons....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hellz yea! 3rd in the West!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*unbeatable*



> The Rockets have won their last nine games by double digits and moved into a tie with the Hornets in the overall conference standings. Houston, 13-15 in mid-December, closed within one game of San Antonio in the Southwest Division


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vs Jersey and @ Atlanta to get to 20 straight


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I must go to a game while the streak is alive!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ohhhhh... how did they do it? I missed the game for personal reason (Bonzi here, lol) 

We are really rolling.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(0, 147, 177) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">NEW ORLEANS HORNETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=813">Peja Stojakovic</a>, SF</td><td>43</td><td>5-14</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=84">Ryan Bowen</a>, PF</td><td>21</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=984">Tyson Chandler</a>, C</td><td>41</td><td>7-15</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-6</td><td>4</td><td>12</td><td>16</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=656">Morris Peterson</a>, SG</td><td>31</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2779">Chris Paul</a>, PG</td><td>38</td><td>15-26</td><td>3-5</td><td>4-4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>37</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1821">Jannero Pargo</a>, PG</td><td>26</td><td>3-13</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3241">Julian Wright</a>, SF</td><td>28</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1709">Melvin Ely</a>, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1051">Mike James</a>, PG</td><td>5</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1135">Chris Andersen</a>, FC</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1767">Rasual Butler</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2984">Hilton Armstrong</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>40-91</strong></td><td><strong>11-21</strong></td><td><strong>5-12</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>26</strong></td><td><strong>41</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>96</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>44.0%</strong></td><td><strong>52.4%</strong></td><td><strong>41.7%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (14)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>40</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>25</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>18</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>48</td><td>17-27</td><td>3-8</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>41</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>31</td><td>7-13</td><td>4-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>17</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td><td>9</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>9</td><td>3-5</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>22</td><td>3-9</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J Williams, </td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>42-84</strong></td><td><strong>14-34</strong></td><td><strong>8-8</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>33</strong></td><td><strong>43</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>11</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>106</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>50.0%</strong></td><td><strong>41.2%</strong></td><td><strong>100.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 1 HOUSTON ( D Mutombo 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): None - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Mark Wunderlich , Gary Zielinski , James Capers <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,279<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 01:57<br><p></p></div>


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe T-Mac played the whole game. Thanks Tracy, you really helped us out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.nba.com//news/winning_streaks.html


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW TMAC didnt get a rest at all...........

Not sure if that was a smart idea. Especially when it looked like we had the game wrapped up. 

Oh well no travel for the next game. Plus next week is vs Nets Hawks Bobcats so hopefully at least one blow out.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

It's great to hear that we won. McGrady really pulled through today. It would have been great if we had Landry in the game. Any idea of when he will be back?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're like a porn site! 18+!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> It's great to hear that we won. McGrady really pulled through today. It would have been great if we had Landry in the game. Any idea of when he will be back?


Against the Hawks


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:jawdrop:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

* YES 18th win and counting......*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*18 in a row, fourth-longest win streak in NBA history.*​


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jRHLpPO29U"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jRHLpPO29U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Holy moly, McGrady saved us from deep stuff right there! Congratulations to the entire team.

Hats off to Deke once again.


----------

